# prewar schwinn motorbike



## tomsjack (May 25, 2022)

prewar schwinn motorbike On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/125331517449?


----------



## Big Moe (May 25, 2022)

Oh yeah, they're on Crack at that price.


----------



## bobcycles (May 25, 2022)

hmmmm seller is in Venice Ca .... alot goin' on 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣 in Venice... including substance abuse!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 25, 2022)

like I always say, you can easily lower a price. 

I paid $100.00 for my rideable 41 DX.  that one needs a chain, so my offer would be $50.00


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> hmmmm seller is in Venice Ca .... alot goin' on 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣 in Venice... including substance abuse!




He's already sold two, and the tank off one of them is was for sale on DOND.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)

It is a nice bike.


----------



## BFGforme (May 29, 2022)

@biker


----------



## BFGforme (May 30, 2022)

@SJ_BIKER


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 30, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> @SJ_BIKER



Why?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 30, 2022)

Seller has a 50% positive rating!!!  And only 13 total feedback.


----------

